# New guy in town



## Rialaigh (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey guys, new to the community and just wanted to say hello. I will likely start posting pretty frequently in my pursuit of learning and am looking forward to getting to know some of you guys (and gals) on here. 

A little about myself

My name is James
I am a 22 year old male.
Finished college in August with a B.A. In economics from a good liberal arts school.
4 years experience with a small combo fire department
A little over 2 years experience as a float pool tech at the local hospital.
Took my EMT-B as a senor in highschool and managed to let it lapse completely.

I am starting a paramedic program the first week of november in NC at Lenior Community College. It is a hybrid online/classtime practicals program. I read through the pro's and con's of such programs extensively online (including here) and talked to several people so I am aware of the potential shortcomings of limited time with practicals. I am hoping to do my clinicals and and ride alongs (EMS and ER) In Charlotte NC at the Level 1 trauma center and with Medic911 in Charlotte. 

Any advice is appreciated (general or otherwise). Just looking to say hey and to get to know some people. If there is anyone in the Rock Hill/Charlotte Area or anyone that is familiar with the Lenoir Community College Paramedic Program I would love to talk to you.


Hope everyone is doing well

James


----------



## EchoMikeTango82 (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome, I'm new here myself.


----------



## rescue1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome. Nice to see there's another budding economist who ended up in EMS on the site...I got my BA in Econ in Maryland.

Are you volunteering (fire or EMS) now?


----------



## Rialaigh (Oct 15, 2012)

rescue1 said:


> Welcome. Nice to see there's another budding economist who ended up in EMS on the site...I got my BA in Econ in Maryland.
> 
> Are you volunteering (fire or EMS) now?



Volunteering Fire still (been at it for about 4 years). Starting medic in November and trying to decide if I will pursue an MBA in healthcare admin after finishing my medic next year...

All I really know is now (and once I get my medic) I hope to work 60-72 hours a week. (I try and work 5 12's a week now) and I would love to find a medic service that runs 24 hour trucks and allows for great amounts of overtime.


----------



## Trashtruck (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi and welcome.
Ummm...out of curiosity, why are you trying to work so much?

It's none of my business, so don't feel obligated to answer. It was a statement that caught me off guard. I kind of looked at it sideways and chuckled.

I took it like this: 'I have my Bachelor's and am an EMT.  I'm going to become a paramedic now, all while volunteering for my local FD, and perhaps in my spare time afterwards, go on for my MBA while I continue to work as a medic/volly FF. When all is said and done, I hope to be working my *** off even more'


----------



## Rialaigh (Oct 15, 2012)

Trashtruck said:


> Hi and welcome.
> Ummm...out of curiosity, why are you trying to work so much?
> 
> It's none of my business, so don't feel obligated to answer. It was a statement that caught me off guard. I kind of looked at it sideways and chuckled.
> ...



The work aspect for me is that I can work a 12 hour day as easily as I can work an 8. More than 2 days off a week and I am stir crazy. And I love working nights and function very well for 24-36 hours at a time awake. No reason to not work 24 on 24 off 24 on 24 off 24 on 48 off. 

I love the work. I love the pace. I'm young, in good shape, healthy, and eager. No reason to not capitalize on the limited time I have here to try and make a difference. Ultimately down the road I hope to use my education and experience to radically change the way EMS and fire systems are run and developed in 3rd world countries. I spent some time with the Guatemala City Fire Department this past spring and see a huge potential for massive amounts of positive change to systems such as that with very little cost. 

Basically I have a limited amount of time here, regardless of your religion or ethics, we all die. I want to make a difference before I go. Every day I don't work or learn or spend time with my family is a day I consider wasted.


----------



## CFal (Oct 16, 2012)

I did my basic class in a hybrid online/in person.  It worked great. My instructor taught both hybrid and fully in person classes and he said that he finds that the hybrid class is better because you are not burnt out from the book work while doing practical.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome!



Don't take this the wrong way, but you already have a bachelors. More than 95% of EMS will achieve from an educational standpoint.

If EMS is really your interest then go for it but if I was in your position I would continue on to a masters as a mid level provider like a PA or something. Granted you probably need a few sciences in addition to your degree but you will have a better future...

You will spend a year in medic school in that year you could be halfway to a high paying, higher educated title.

My opinion may be a bit biased but unless people have nothing else I usually steer them away from EMS. EMS is a place where dreams and ambitions go to die.


----------



## phxemt (Oct 16, 2012)

Solid advice but the value of a BA varies greatly depending on your location.  In a tough job market I would trade some job security for a little $ and prestige at this point but maybe I'm on the wrong track...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 16, 2012)

phxemt said:


> Solid advice but the value of a BA varies greatly depending on your location.  In a tough job market I would trade some job security for a little $ and prestige at this point but maybe I'm on the wrong track...



If prestige and job security is your concern, EMS is a major mistake.


----------



## phxemt (Oct 16, 2012)

haha, no.  I said I would trade prestige and $ for job security.  The EMTs I know seem to have recession proof jobs but sounds like you're saying there's no job security or prestige lol.  Will take that into consideration...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 16, 2012)

phxemt said:


> haha, no.  I said I would trade prestige and $ for job security.  The EMTs I know seem to have recession proof jobs but sounds like you're saying there's no job security or prestige lol.  Will take that into consideration...



Prestige I can assure you the tank is on E.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome and good luck.  Tell Wesley, Alyce, Jeremy, and James hello from a crazy dude in California  :beerchug:


----------



## Rialaigh (Oct 16, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the welcomes from everyone.

As far as pursuing a mid level provider education, I am very interested in the Emergency aspect of it. I fully plan on completing my paramedic, CC paramedic course, and than getting my BSN as well through an accelerated program (as I will already have a bachelors and my paramedic). My ultimate goal is not to have a secure position with a good salary, it is to help contribute to the development of EMS and Fire systems in 3rd world countries and to help with prehospital-hospital coordination in these countries to improve patient outcomes. If I was not married with a kid I would live in a hamock in guatemala working with their fire and EMS services. I spent 2 weeks there this past spring most of it with their fire department running calls (fire runs the ambulances down there) and I have seen (but not personally experienced) mexicos system. I am very interested in pursuing as much aplicable knowledge as possible towards the basic simple care of injured and sick individuals that will maximize the chance of a better patient outcome. I am not looking to become a cardiology PA and sit in a hospital or doctors office and read labs and order thousand dollar tests. I am looking to find the most effecient way to improve systems that lack even the most basic components of patient care (In guatemala we reused one C collar like 12 times in a day...just spray with an alcohol solution and wipe with a paper towel...blood on it..no worries...re use it anyways...). 


So in short, I am looking for the most practical education, I am not so concerned about the legal ability to do things because I will practice within my legal limits in the US and I will practice according to what my skill and education limits me to do so in the other countries where I wish to make a difference. 

If anyone has suggestions as far as practical courses that will add to my education in a meaningful manner towards this end I am more than interested .


----------



## Jambi (Oct 17, 2012)

If you're looking to do lots of international work you'd be better off going NP.  Pop on over to doctors without borders and look for PA spots. You won't find any. You'll find plenty of spots for NP's. There are PA oppotunities, but it's easier going for the nurses.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 17, 2012)

Rialaigh said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes from everyone.
> 
> As far as pursuing a mid level provider education, I am very interested in the Emergency aspect of it. I fully plan on completing my paramedic, CC paramedic course, and than getting my BSN as well through an accelerated program (as I will already have a bachelors and my paramedic). My ultimate goal is not to have a secure position with a good salary, it is to help contribute to the development of EMS and Fire systems in 3rd world countries and to help with prehospital-hospital coordination in these countries to improve patient outcomes. If I was not married with a kid I would live in a hamock in guatemala working with their fire and EMS services. I spent 2 weeks there this past spring most of it with their fire department running calls (fire runs the ambulances down there) and I have seen (but not personally experienced) mexicos system. I am very interested in pursuing as much aplicable knowledge as possible towards the basic simple care of injured and sick individuals that will maximize the chance of a better patient outcome. I am not looking to become a cardiology PA and sit in a hospital or doctors office and read labs and order thousand dollar tests. I am looking to find the most effecient way to improve systems that lack even the most basic components of patient care (In guatemala we reused one C collar like 12 times in a day...just spray with an alcohol solution and wipe with a paper towel...blood on it..no worries...re use it anyways...).
> 
> ...



If all that is your goal you should continue on to med school. Doctors govern EMS. Not a nurse, not a PA, certainly not a paramedic.

The problem in third world countries is not implementing a functional system, it is paying for it. They know what they need but unless you can provide funding it won't come.

Our own system is a failure and we have plenty of money to implement most of what we would prefer to have.

My friend's father is an anesthesiologist and he travels to developing nations atleast once a month. You will better serve everyone as the highest possible level of provider rather than the lowest.


----------



## firetender (Oct 18, 2012)

*It's kind of interesting to note...*

What I'm hearing here is a few medics advising you AGAINST getting more involved in EMS. 

But each of them are doing it from the POV that since you ARE so educated, motivated, altruistic and ambitious, the world of EMS would stifle you rather than help your dreams come true! 

So everyone appears to be on your side and only trying to save you some of the heartache that they have found in the territory where dreams for one's future in EMS hit the wall of reality hard.

Remember, your primary drives are to contribute and be present with your family.

Whatever gets in the way of that, don't do! 

So my suggestion is continue to ask questions and research. EMS can be very seductive and sometimes, for some people, chasing the rush means ten years down the line you're nowhere and struggling to get back to normalcy.

And then, there are those who make it work for themselves!

I think the message here is it's not a casual decision, but I think you know that.


----------



## medic2100 (May 14, 2013)

I agree, go for it! I will shoot you a PM!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 14, 2013)

This thread is almost a year old. But I'm sure he'll appreciate the PM.


----------



## purple butterfly (Apr 7, 2015)

Rialaigh said:


> Hey guys, new to the community and just wanted to say hello. I will likely start posting pretty frequently in my pursuit of learning and am looking forward to getting to know some of you guys (and gals) on here.
> 
> A little about myself
> 
> ...




Hi Rialaigh,
I am interested in the EMS Academy Paramedic  program at Lenior Community College, NC. I am curious if you attended and finished the program since this post? I would also be doing clinicals in Charlotte, NC.  If you attended, what did you think of the hybrid program? Any information will be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## purple butterfly (Apr 7, 2015)

btw, I am new on this site.... it appears you did continue in the program.



purple butterfly said:


> Hi Rialaigh,
> I am interested in the EMS Academy Paramedic  program at Lenior Community College, NC. I am curious if you attended and finished the program since this post? I would also be doing clinicals in Charlotte, NC.  If you attended, what did you think of the hybrid program? Any information will be helpful. Thank you.


----------

